# Newbie on Pitts



## Blessedchico941 (Aug 8, 2016)

Hey guys I'm new to this pitbull scence and would like to know if my certificate is a good breed association? Lol I hope I said this right but here is my certificate and a pictures of my dog let me know what you think? Sorry if I didn't make sense.


----------



## Blessedchico941 (Aug 8, 2016)

Also is my dog considered a bully??


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Yes, the ADBA is generally considered a good registry. Just keep in mind that papers are only worth as much as the breeder you got them from. 

If you can post a picture of their pedigree we can help you determine breed. As far as their registration, they are registered as an American Bully.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

The dog is registered as an american bully. While the adba is a good registry, and my choice in association. They are really new to the american bully breed and not really the go to registry for that breed.
As BC said if you have a pedigree maybe it would help us to see what your working with...


----------



## Blessedchico941 (Aug 8, 2016)

Okay thank you guys for the response, and I'll post the pedigree as soon as I get it cause I would love to know more about my dog, thanks again guys.


----------

